# Jordanian SF To Saudi Arabia



## tomahawk6 (5 Dec 2009)

Iranian backed proxy groups are an extreme threat to the stability of the region. Unchecked they will topple the pro-western governments of the region.


http://www.worldtribune.com/worldtribune/WTARC/2009/me_jordan0940_12_04.asp



> Saudis 'in a panic mode' as Shi'ite rebels move North from Yemen
> 
> LONDON — Jordan has sent several hundred troops from its special operations forces to help the Saudi military with its many Shi'ite units contain the Yemeni Shi'ite rebellion, which has spread deep into the Arab kingdom.
> 
> ...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (5 Dec 2009)

Oh, the excellent irony!  Why would they want to go after Saud? They aren't extreme enough?


----------



## Spanky (5 Dec 2009)

Trained by Hezbullah and Iran?  Maybe they should ask for help from Israel.  They have experience.


----------



## VinceW (21 Dec 2009)

Here's a target's view of Saudi Arabian F-15S's attacking Yemeni terrorists.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj6hsua81SA&feature=player_enbedded#


----------



## NL_engineer (22 Dec 2009)

Spanky said:
			
		

> Trained by Hezbullah and Iran?  Maybe they should ask for help from Israel.  They have experience.



Like that will happen.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (1 Jan 2010)

VinceW said:
			
		

> Here's a target's view of Saudi Arabian F-15S's attacking Yemeni terrorists.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj6hsua81SA&feature=player_enbedded#



From the people who brought you "Throwing Rocks At Tanks", we have "Shooting AK's At Jet Fighters".  Muslim battle school must be a hoot!   ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (3 Jan 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> From the people who brought you "Throwing Rocks At Tanks", we have "Shooting AK's At Jet Fighters".  Muslim battle school must be a hoot!   ;D



Afghan kids throw rocks at all our vehicles, not just the tanks


----------

